
Colorado's first drive-up Covid-19 testing facility in Denver, free of charge - jweir
https://mobile.twitter.com/EvanFeigenbaum/status/1237954197942910976
======
morninglight
Sounds good1 I assume they have developed their own PCR Assay protocol. Does
anyone know the details? Where are they sharing specifics of the test
procedure? Are they making a summary of the test results available to the
public? How much time is required until someone can get the results of their
test?

